# Some pics of my angels



## freak (Oct 15, 2013)

Took a few pics of my angels. I have 1 gold female veil fin, 1 gold pearlscale, 2 koi and a mysterious one with the red eyes. Looks like some type of domestic to me. My 2 holds are a year and a half old and are a good 6 inches from fin to fin. The koi angels are about 4 inches from fin to fin. All pics were taken with my new Canon t3i that I'm still trying to figure out.


----------



## tweakz20 (Oct 30, 2013)

Nice close ups! particularly #2, 4, 5, 7.


----------



## Aqua Jon (May 28, 2013)

Love these angels! especially the gold face white ones!  I have some baby angels, some with what I hope to be the same gold. One of them has a black mustache pattern on its side ! hehe


----------



## tumbleweedz (Mar 1, 2012)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## GreenBliss (Mar 7, 2012)

I love the gold color on that Angel. Very pretty.


----------



## migs_hernan (Jan 12, 2013)

You have a bunch of good looking Angefish! Congrats for that!


----------

